# Herring for bait in the potomac



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

As I understand it you can no longer possess any sort of herring for bait in the potomac. Forgive my ignorance its been over 20 years since I fished for stripers. Question is what is a good alternative? I have heard you can buy it from a supermarket and be legal as long as you have the receipt to prove where it cam from. Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

What are you fishing for?

Menhaden has worked better than frozen herring for catfish. This is mainly because fresh menhaden actually stays on a hook; frozen herring just falls off.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Rockfish


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

1BadF350 said:


> As I understand it you can no longer possess any sort of herring for bait in the potomac. Forgive my ignorance its been over 20 years since I fished for stripers. Question is what is a good alternative? I have heard you can buy it from a supermarket and be legal as long as you have the receipt to prove where it cam from. Please advise. Thanks.


You are correct about having a receipt - there's no problem there. I did the same last year. Like Bluefish said menhaden is better than frozen herring but if you can get it fresh with a valid receipt you're golden.


----------



## Peli56 (Mar 6, 2015)

catman said:


> You are correct about having a receipt - there's no problem there. I did the same last year. Like Bluefish said menhaden is better than frozen herring but if you can get it fresh with a valid receipt you're golden.


Where can you buy fresh menhaden?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Peli56 said:


> Where can you buy fresh menhaden?


I bought mine from Cool Ice in Cambridge, MD.


----------



## Sql (May 13, 2006)

catman said:


> I bought mine from Cool Ice in Cambridge, MD.


That must be a pretty funny place, meaning is there ice that's warm? Cool Ice, two words that don't convey any meaning. (But then, who says anything has to mean anything?)


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

Chicken breast & bluegill work good for me in the Potomac for cats.


----------



## muoitruong (Apr 12, 2015)

Can you give me address for potomac river for fishing catfish, i love fishing but dont know place to go thanks


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

muoitruong said:


> Can you give me address for potomac river for fishing catfish, i love fishing but dont know place to go thanks


PM sent


----------



## muoitruong (Apr 12, 2015)

Do we have size and limited for catfish in Maryland? And in potomac River do we alow to keep the fish or release them thanks


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

muoitruong said:


> Can you give me address for potomac river for fishing catfish, i love fishing but dont know place to go thanks


Haines Point
Fletcher Boathouse
Piscataway Park/ Colonial Farms

just google them up !!!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

muoitruong said:


> Do we have size and limited for catfish in Maryland? And in potomac River do we alow to keep the fish or release them thanks


keep as many blue cats that can fit in your cooler/car/boat
realistically, i keep a dozen of 2-4 pounder each outing. I would not eat the larger ones


----------



## DauntlessRV (Aug 15, 2012)

As indicated, Blue catfish are considered an invasive species and you can take as many out of the river as you can catch, if that is what you are fishing for. Channel catfish have limits and there are limits on just about all other fish. Go to the Maryland DNR website and download the 2015 Fishing Guide which gives you all the applicable rules including limits on what you can take out of the river. I just downloaded it in Pdf format this morning.

Where do you want to be on the river? Below Washington DC? Above Washington DC? IN Washington DC? There are plenty of places to fish up river, down river, and in DC as well. Do you speak Vietnamese? My long-time girlfriend is Viet. Reuben


----------



## DauntlessRV (Aug 15, 2012)

Where are you seeing so many cats? Below DC? DC or above? Reuben


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

blue cats are all over the river, you have to try not to catch them...


----------



## muoitruong (Apr 12, 2015)

Thank you all for imformation


----------



## muoitruong (Apr 12, 2015)

Yes, i am vietnamese


----------

